
PxCode Challenge D3 – mobile web page challenge - pxcode
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t18KSWIuB-0
======
pxcode
pxCode challenge! Day 3 - Give us your Sketch, and we give you the Code! We
choose a mobile web page challenge this time. We make this page within 21
mins. Can you go faster? Check our results below!

Preview the result here: [https://bit.ly/3hp4Fah](https://bit.ly/3hp4Fah)

Final source code at CodeSandBox:
[https://bit.ly/32jzQ2P](https://bit.ly/32jzQ2P)

Send us your Sketch; We will show you how powerful pxCode is. pxCode Official
Site: [https://www.pxcode.io/](https://www.pxcode.io/)

------
HolaMan
React Native use Yoga which use most of CSS Flexbox syntax. So it's similiar
to React with FlexBox

------
HolaMan
We would like to support React Native in the future which both support Android
& iOS

